# Bluetooth thermometer



## Hanson Market (Jun 11, 2021)

Any recommendations on a Bluetooth thermometer that also measures air temperature. Thank you


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 11, 2021)

when you say air temp are you referring to the air inside the smoker? dual probe system one probe for meat and one for cooker temp?


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 11, 2021)

There are a couple.....Meater is the first that comes to mind first. I've heard good things about it.








						MEATER® | Wireless Smart Meat Thermometer | For BBQ & Kitchen Cooking
					

Remove the guesswork from cooking with MEATER, the smartest cooking thermometer for your BBQ and Kitchen. The MEATER app will notify you when your food is ready.




					meater.com
				




Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 11, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq
 is a sponsor of this forum and has great products.  They stand behind everything they sell.  They have bluetooth and WiFi.  Just do a search on Inkbird wireless thermometer.  I own all their products and have been extremely happy with them.


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> is a sponsor of this forum and has great products.  They stand behind everything they sell.


They do? 
Haha. I haven't experienced that. The inkbird I bought was junk!


----------



## clifish (Jun 11, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> They do?
> Haha. I haven't experienced that. The inkbird I bought was junk!


Everything I have from them is working great


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 11, 2021)

clifish said:


> Everything I have from them is working great


My inkbird lasted about a year when the Bluetooth went out. 
Another year and it took a crap completely .

An inkbird rep just pm'ed on this forum 2 days ago and said. 
"We will try to build better products. "

Lol. Ok. Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 11, 2021)

Maybe you got a faulty one. I use all their products and have great luck


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 11, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Maybe you got a faulty one. I use all their products and have great luck


Does that mean I should spend more of my money to buy a different one? When they had a chance to remedy it and chose not to?
I won't lie the 50% off on that one they have advertised is temping. But even at 40 bucks it's to much for the frustration of me being halfway through a smoke and realizing my temp probe isn't working and I just wrecked my 90 dollar brisket.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 11, 2021)

I have a Meater Plus that I've enjoyed so far. It connects to my phone and I've got enough range to go across the street to my neighbors garage without any issues. 

I received it as a gift so I won't comment on if it's worth the price.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> They do?
> Haha. I haven't experienced that. The inkbird I bought was junk!




Hmmm... I have to agree with 

 BrianGSDTexoma
, 

 clifish
, 

 SmokingUPnorth
.
I have had no problems with the Inkbird IRF-4S.  It is a very solid performer.   
Perhaps you did receive a lame one.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 11, 2021)

ThermoPro is also a site sponsor. I've had nothing but good experiences with their products and customer service.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 11, 2021)

I use the Inkbird. If I'm not using all 4 probes, I'll put on in my wood box on the front of the Lang. If all the probes are being used, I just rely on my weather app set to my location..


----------



## MadMax281 (Jun 11, 2021)

I use the Fireboard 2 Drive and while it is expensive, it is a solid unit. The app works great and you get 6 ports for probes. You can't go wrong with this.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2021)

InkBird here too. Never had a issue. Though the 2 probe one I have can be frustrating to set.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2021)

Steve H said:


> InkBird here too. Never had a issue. Though the 2 probe one I have can be frustrating to set.




Double your fun and get a 4 prober!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 11, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> I use the Fireboard Drive 2 and while it is expensive, it is a solid unit. The app works great and you get 6 ports for probes. You can't go wrong with this.


Most excellent Choice.  customer service is outstanding too


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Double your fun and get a 4 prober!



lol! I have the 4 probe and 6 probe as well.  The 2 probe is stand alone. No app. And a pita to set up. Dead on once you get it going though.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2021)

Steve H said:


> lol! I have the 4 probe and 6 probe as well.  The 2 probe is stand alone. No app. And a pita to set up. Dead on once you get it going though.



So a six prober triples the fun?  LOL
Seriously,  once I wrapped my head around treating each quad on the IRF-4s screen as it's own thermometer, then that made programming it easier. 
No app for the IRF-4s which wasn't a deal breaker for me.  
I wanted the distance of RFas opposed to BT.


----------



## leol2 (Jun 11, 2021)

I have a Fireboard 2 Drive. If you use a fan you don't need a cable and you can monitor up to 6 probes at a time using wi-fi.
ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 11, 2021)

2 ink birds also, no issues here.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 11, 2021)

I have Inkbird 4 probe wifi and have given their instant read thermometer to a few people who needed help with cooking to temp. No issues with any of them. That said I have an original Thermopen also that I love. I will say I can buy about 4 Inkbird instant reads for one Thermopen. Also right now under the meat thermometer section Inkbird has a good sale going on for members.


----------

